# Directional Board | Angles, Setback & Switch?



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

One thing to figure out is if the board setback corresponds to a directional shape and sidecut or if the inserts are just arbitrarily set back. Easiest crude method is the turn the board onto side and measure the distance between the 2 contact points, find the center of that arc, and then compare that to the location of the inserts. In terms of angles it depends. If you never ride switch, then 15/0 is not a bad setup. Most advanced freeriders I know actually run something like +22/+5 so that rear foot is forward facing as well. I personally ride +15/-12 on freeride directional boards but I ride switch a decent amount of the time as well and ride +15/-15 on centered boards.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

slippdogg said:


> I've been riding nothing but directional since I started riding in 2003. I've never been comfortable tinkering with angles (+15/0) but I'm now wondering this year if it's time to invest in some different stance angles and setback to be as efficient as possible for this particular stick. I ride a Salomon Burner 163 and for the most part I'm always on the hunt for any pow to shred the mountain. The nice thing about this ride is it still holds its edges in almost any other terrain. I'm 5'10" and weigh 195. Salomon already has the board setback slightly so my questions are as follows:
> 
> 1. Given the boards natural setback do I center my bindings or otherwise?
> 2. My stance width has always been 2" to 3" wider than my shoulder width in the years past...should I shorten this width to gain better control or does it even matter?
> ...


About myself so you know where I'm coming from
- I'm 5'9", 155 lbs. Being riding for 15 years now at roughly 25-30 days a season. I have ridden boards as short as 150 cm to as long as 178 cm which stance settings varying from +18/+3 20.5" wide to 15/-15 22" wide to 55/50 19" wide. For board types I've ridden directional, directional twins, true twins, pintail powder board, swallowtail powder boards, boardercross board, and race boards.

1. I've generally tried center my bindings on the insert pattern (i.e. I use the same set of holes on each side) so if the inserts are setback then my stance is too. if I can't get the exact stance I want that way I will bias toward the tail a bit.

2. It really depends on your hips and knees... I think 2-3" wider than your shoulders is going to give you something like a 22" stance which is fine. The closer your feet are together you get more leverage on the board (although there is a limit) at the cost of shock absorption... the wider your feet, the easier it is to absorb bumps and hard landings, but I find that it can make turn initiation a little slow since you need to move your center of gravity more if you have a forward stance.

3. The ability to ride switch is a useful skill and I encourage you to practice it. While a powder board is definitely less than ideal (directional flex pattern, setback in stance and sidecut, progressive radii in sidecut, etc)... you can still do it if that's the only board you have. I've ridden switch on a 1st Burton Fish which had a ridiculous amount of taper to it (wasn't great... but was do-able). Once you can ride switch... you can do it basically on any board (within reason)

4. Whatever stance angles you find comfortable to you. I would suggest changing your stance very slowly... increment by no more than 3-6 degree total or 1 inch and/or wait an entire DAY of riding to let your body get use to it before you judge the stance (when I first rode a race board at +55/+50 19" my knees and hips were going bonkers as it felt really wrong). If you jump to a duck stance like 15/-15, you will find it feels REALLY different (maybe in a good way) as different muscles are emphasized while initiating turns (more toe/heel and less hip/knee).

Good luck


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Lonerider

nice riding:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

I ride directional freeride boards mostly. Have tried lots of stances and find about 12 and -9 works for me when doing lots of freeride. 

I tried many others including +20 / +5 15/0 but in the end its what your body feels comfortable with.

If I am not going into pow early season I will go 12/-12 and do more freestyle.

I always ride some switch and I freeride very freestyle if you get my drift. On any board you can ride switch but sometimes not in pow if it has no tail.

I absolutely recommend riding some switch because it opens up so many more possibilities. 

I also recommend playing with your stance to get the best feel for you.

enjoy.


----------

